# Braehead white shepherds



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi all,

I am considering getting a puppy from this breeder. I know at least one person on here owns dogs from there, but apparently I don't have enough posts on here to send a private message. If anyone has personally dealt with this breeder, owns dogs from them, or has met her or her dogs please PM me. Thanks!


----------



## ConcreteCowgirl (Nov 5, 2015)

Guess I'll have the same problem as you since this is my first post. I am wait listed with Braehead and eager for any information on how others find her dogs. I'll go start posting and see if I can get up to 15 so I can PM


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've had WGSDs since 1973 and while I've never personally owned a Braehead WGSD. I've met some at WGSD shows years ago, have known people who have owned some, and Know people from various WGSD clubs who speak highly of their dogs!!!


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

cowboysgirl, welcome to the forum. i have no knowledge of the kennel. there is a section on what to look for in a breeder that you may find helpful. there some members familiar with WGSD on the forum, they may be able suggest breeders for you consider also. only suggestion i have is to research more breeders if you havent already.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm very familiar with Braehead dogs. I own three and have met many more at shows etc. Nice dogs, very confident.
Susan dedicates enormous amounts of time to her dogs competing in various events during their lifetime. I can't think of too many things she or those who own her dogs haven't done. They're definitely versatile.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

I've never heard of them, BUT in looking at their site (while looks outdated), I love that they participate in multiple venues with their dogs. I'm a working line person.....If I was going to get a white shepherd, I'd consider looking at them...beautiful dogs : )


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

d4lilbitz said:


> I've never heard of them, BUT in looking at their site (while looks outdated), I love that they participate in multiple venues with their dogs. I'm a working line person.....If I was going to get a white shepherd, I'd consider looking at them...beautiful dogs : )


Website is definitely out of date. 
One of her most recent accomplishments was in agility. Her male was one of the top 5 GSD's in AKC agility (all colors) for the season that just ended. Actually two of the top five GSD's were white, the other one is also a Braehead dog. (owned and handled by someone other than the breeder) She keeps busy that's for sure.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Website is definitely out of date.
> One of her most recent accomplishments was in agility. Her male was one of the top 5 GSD's in AKC agility (all colors) for the season that just ended. Actually two of the top five GSD's were white, the other one is also a Braehead dog. (owned and handled by someone other than the breeder) She keeps busy that's for sure.


Very impressive! Love it


----------



## zeb1138 (Nov 7, 2017)

Does anyone else have the updated contact information for this breeder? Their website is 7 years old and I have no way of knowing if the breeder still even uses the email that is on their website. Further, even a google search has failed to turn up anything other than this forum post.


----------

